# Oil



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Newb question, forgive me and I did search.

What is the correct engine oil for an Audi TT mk2 2.0 TSI? Any TTF discount for any retailers?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Hoggy has the answer under his Ctrl-v. :wink:

Any 504.00/507.00 5W30 will do. Mobil ESP and Castrol Edge are the leading brands.

I don't know about any discounts....

Let's see if others know about that


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

In my opinion no one should ever use 5w30 on any 2.0tfsi car. It cannot cope with the heat created by the turbo's and causes the oil to break down very quickly into watery piss. Because 5w30 is then considered to be a longlife oil so the watery piss stays in the engines even longer than the norm. The poor lubrication results in worn rings, glazed bores, lifter issues etc....
Then to top it of people get their car remapped with a new redline of 7500rpm which takes the balance shafts a 1000rpm over their working limit. End result is failed big end bearings due to bad harmonics and crap oil. Chews oil pump chains, fucked idle gears etc....
If people ran a 5w40 on their stock/chipped motors? Don't go over 7000rpm redline and change oil every 6-7000miles then we wouldn't see half the problems people are having.

Ran 5w30 castrol edge oil on my stage 2 tts for a month, every single time I'd stop at traffic lights the car would immediately start burning oil, smoke out the exhaust for ~15 seconds. Extremely common problem on any decatted 2.0tfsi running 5w30. Haven't had the problem once since switching to 5w40. Car also burns next to no oil on 5w40 compared to a litre every 2000 miles on 5w30.

Wouldn't recommend 5w30 to anyone, can't imagine that level of smoke being created being good cat or no cat.

Also, I'm pretty certain 5w40 is used in America, 5w30 is used to meet emissions and just that over here.. Correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Mine uses 1 litre of Mobil 1 ESP 5w30 every 6500 miles after 88k miles. That behaviour didn't change ever since I bought the car at 25k miles. Nothing wrong with that. Over a period of long life service that boils down to adding 2.5 to 3 litres of fresh oil with fresh additives. High oil consumption is often caused by a leaking PCV valve. Sometimes it's caused by faulty piston rings installed in the Audi factory. (early 211bhp engines)

When going into extremes, other oil would make sense perhaps. However the majority of millions of VAG cars work perfectly well with standard 504.00/507.00 spec oil, both here and in the USA.

When it comes to the oil's ability of withstanding loads, the high temperature high shear rate (HTHS) is the determining factor, not the viscosity. A higher value means the oil bonds harder to the metals, chemically. 
Potentially thicker oil (5W40-10W60) can't flow as fast as thinner oil inside the engine. A slower oil flow can cause hot engine parts to get even hotter. And during a cold start it takes more time for the oil to reach all places that require lubrication. Both are bad news for the engine.


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok, how much oil does the engine need?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Between 4,5 and 5 litres in case of an oil service. Topping up max 1 litre in case the warning light just came on. And it is generally not advised to wait till that moment.


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

you can get it for £35 here (with 10% off discount code DV125): http://www.national.co.uk/oil-vehicle-search.aspx

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=975561&p=5716617#p5716617


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

rajanm1 said:


> you can get it for £35 here (with 10% off discount code DV125): http://www.national.co.uk/oil-vehicle-search.aspx
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=19&t=975561&p=5716617#p5716617


Hi, TTF members have used similar places before & found that oil had been sucked out & filter not replaced.
If using these places mark your oil filter at least.
Hoggy.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Is having the oil sucked out rather than dropping the oil a bad thing?

Don't get me wrong I've always dropped the oil from the oil bolt but never heard of oil being sucked out before?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Some engines (boats, some Smart cars) don't even have a sump plug any more, so sucking the oil out sometimes is the only option. Sucking oil out and filling it up again with fresh oil is a great way of performing cheap interim oil services that one can do in 20 minutes at home while wearing a 3 piece office suit. 

Using the sump plug will always be best.


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

Ah suppose that's a good point! But what about any sludge that may be in the bottom per say? Would that come up alright.

Not that an engine should never get to that stage but you know. People skip out on the vital services and oil changes


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Once there is sludge in the engine, it won't all flow out anyway. It's too stiff and sticky for that. Doing 2 consecutive oil changes every 6k miles with long life oil may dissolve the sludge. But if there is serious sludge build up, then it's better to clean it manually by removing the sump and the cam cover. Otherwise large lumps of sludge may break loose and if they do, the oil intake sieve will get blocked. That means low oil pressure and can result in broken bearings throughout the engine and in the turbo.

Yeah there are still those who think oil changes were invented by garages for their own good. And there are those who think an oil service is nothing more than a top-up :roll:


----------



## legend139 (May 9, 2014)

TT-driver said:


> Once there is sludge in the engine, it won't all flow out anyway. It's too stiff and sticky for that. Doing 2 consecutive oil changes every 6k miles with long life oil may dissolve the sludge. But if there is serious sludge build up, then it's better to clean it manually by removing the sump and the cam cover. Otherwise large lumps of sludge may break loose and if they do, the oil intake sieve will get blocked. That means low oil pressure and can result in broken bearings throughout the engine and in the turbo.
> 
> Yeah there are still those who think oil changes were invented by garages for their own good. And there are those who think an oil service is nothing more than a top-up :roll:


What is the rated mileage for an oil change? I've done 5k miles since December last year. Was considering another oil drop in the summer holidays when I have time off.

Sounds about right ahah


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

legend139 said:


> What is the rated mileage for an oil change?


There is no simple answer to that one. Depends on how the car was used (short/long, hard/relaxed drives), the state of maintenance, fuel used and so on. This is why Audi calculates the oil service life on all sorts of parameters when on long life. But doing a change this summer means you won't be stretching the oil till its limit, assuming you're using a good quality oil. So that would be fine, even when you're a pizza delivery boy. :lol:


----------



## Nac34 (Sep 29, 2010)

Aoon_M said:


> In my opinion no one should ever use 5w30 on any 2.0tfsi car. It cannot cope with the heat created by the turbo's and causes the oil to break down very quickly into watery piss. Because 5w30 is then considered to be a longlife oil so the watery piss stays in the engines even longer than the norm. The poor lubrication results in worn rings, glazed bores, lifter issues etc....
> Then to top it of people get their car remapped with a new redline of 7500rpm which takes the balance shafts a 1000rpm over their working limit. End result is failed big end bearings due to bad harmonics and crap oil. Chews oil pump chains, fucked idle gears etc....
> If people ran a 5w40 on their stock/chipped motors? Don't go over 7000rpm redline and change oil every 6-7000miles then we wouldn't see half the problems people are having.
> 
> ...


Which 5w40 have you or do you use? Is it 504 or 502? My car is due an oil change soon and have been thinking of changing to 5w40 as like you say 5w30 seems very thin an to see if it helps the oil usage


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Nacco, I've only ever found one 5w-40 that was 504/507 unless it was a misprint, because can't find it now.
5w-40 is normally 502/505, O.K. as long as you replace it frequently on the 1.8T engine, but I prefer to stick with 5w-30 504/507.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nac34 (Sep 29, 2010)

I see in the handbook it does state that 504 5w30 is longlife and that other vw spec 502 is fine providing like you say it is changed frequently. If I were to change to the 5w40 is there any brand you would recommend I see mobil1 and castol are a popular choice?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If I wanted to use 5w-40 oil I'd probably choose Motul. 
I always used their 5w-30 oil when it contain Ester, but it doesn't any longer & their 504/507 oil is now very expensive.

http://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-886-motul-v ... hetic.aspx

Hoggy.


----------



## Aoon_M (Aug 10, 2014)

8)


Hoggy said:


> Hi, If I wanted to use 5w-40 oil I'd probably choose Motul.
> I always used their 5w-30 oil when it contain Ester, but it doesn't any longer & their 504/507 oil is now very expensive.
> 
> http://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-886-motul-v ... hetic.aspx
> ...


+1

I was using Motul VW Specific 505 01,502 00 5W-40

It is a very nice and cheap oil and went through next to no oil usage at all with it.

Switched to Millers Nanodrive 5w-40 racing oil now though, even better than the motul and the rattle I'd get sometimes on a cold start is gone. Expensive but almost a necessity for tuned 2.0tfsi


----------



## Bowen (Mar 17, 2011)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, If I wanted to use 5w-40 oil I'd probably choose Motul.
> I always used their 5w-30 oil when it contain Ester, but it doesn't any longer & their 504/507 oil is now very expensive.
> 
> http://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-886-motul-v ... hetic.aspx
> ...


Hoggy,

Is that the correct oil? I am about to click checkout £29.99 seems an excellent price!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Bowen said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, If I wanted to use 5w-40 oil I'd probably choose Motul.
> ...


Hi, Yes, if you wish to use 5w-40 oil of 502/505 spec.... 5w-30 504/507 is the Audi recommended spec.
Hoggy.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Aoon_M said:


> 8)
> 
> 
> Hoggy said:
> ...


I'm looking to top up my 5w 30 oil as it's getting low (as you say the TT does like to munch through it quite rapidly), but now am considering changing to 5w-40.

My question is could I just top up and mix the 5W 40 to my existing 5W 30 or do I need to completely drain/swap all the oil from the engine?

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Datamonkey, All modern oils mix without any probs.
Hoggy.


----------



## datamonkey (Jan 23, 2012)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Datamonkey, All modern oils mix without any probs.
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy, apologies for the noob question!


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Datamonkey, All modern oils mix without any probs.
> Hoggy.


True. However Audi says not to add more than half a litre (IIRC) of non-long-life oil if you still want to rely on the long life oil service indicator. And I think they are right.


----------

